Ask HN: What are the best Covid-19 data visualization sites? - phonerphone
======
marojejian
[https://coronavirus.arik.io](https://coronavirus.arik.io)

[https://mackuba.eu/corona/#compare_countries](https://mackuba.eu/corona/#compare_countries)

------
veddox
There‘s a really good one for Germany:
[https://experience.arcgis.com/experience/478220a4c454480e823...](https://experience.arcgis.com/experience/478220a4c454480e823b17327b2bf1d4)

~~~
MelioRatio
Johns Hopkins University is using the same map to convey global data as well:
[https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594...](https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

